# The best mirroless plate I have found



## brad-man (Dec 29, 2015)

The best (lowest profile) plates I have previously found were from Henjar Photo via ebay. They are pricey and the stabilizer rims are either nonexistent or too large. Now available on Amazon is the perfect plate. It extends only 4mm beyond the camera and has rubber inserts and a small backstop. I wouldn't use it as a camera plate with the 70-200 mounted via adapter, but it is excellent for the M with native lenses.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XK2790Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## tan oak (Jan 24, 2016)

I ordered that Amazon plate and it is on the slow boat from China. The shipping estimate was one month. For an upcoming foreign trip I also ordered the Really Right Stuff BPnS 1.5" x 1.5" x .24" generic plate and it is already mounted on my M3 and it works fine. The mounting screw slot allows positioning without impairment of the battery door or the LCD display when angled down. $38 versus $8 though. The Chinese plate may end up on my spouse's new Canon Powershot camera. Then I can mount either camera on my RRS clamp & ballhead.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 24, 2016)

Since I have an M1 as well as an M3, I bought a second plate. My shipping time was closer to 2 1/2 weeks. I found this picture to better demonstrate the sleekness of the plate.

Edit: This plate does not interfere with the battery/card door on either M. Don't be so sure you'll let the wife have it...


----------



## tan oak (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks brad-man.

The Haoge plate does fit very compactly as your images demonstrate. I did notice that the clamp knob is right up against the bottom of the camera. Does that make opening and closing the clamp a challenge? The symmetrical RRS plate is 2mm thicker but allows me to position the clamp knob under the camera body or behind the camera. I offset the plate to allow the battery door to open fully (about 100 degrees). The cork may not be as stable as the raised rim on your plate.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 25, 2016)

I mostly use Markins and Acratech ballheads/clamps, and the knobs have complete clearance from the camera. I have an old Benro head/clamp with a stubby knob that doesn't quite clear the camera, but moving the screw to the outside groove in the plate eliminates the conflict. The battery door is free and clear in either position and the clamp fits as snug as a dedicated camera plate.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 25, 2016)

I purchased this one for my EOS EF / EF M adapter and though it's not available at the moment, it worked quite well:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J5DYVC6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage


----------



## tan oak (Feb 6, 2016)

The Haoge plate ordered from Amazon for my M3 arrived in the mail after a three week wait. It is now mounted on my wife's Canon Powershot G9X as shown below. The low profile plate height is a better choice for her small purse sized camera pouch. The 1mm back rim lip is snug against the LCD bezel and does not block anything.


----------



## axtstern (Mar 16, 2016)

The Arca Swiss Plates of the Sirui Travel Tripods match the M and M3 very well


----------

